

Is Fab.com worth the $8 Million investment? - lenkendall
http://fab.com/z6dgto

======
betashop
We're doing our best to put the $8 million to use to build an awesome service
that people love to use. Hopefully we'll be able to achieve that. Ultimately
our users will judge how we do on that.

